# new ponies



## amysue (Jun 8, 2014)

So I have added to the herd again...seriously im surprised my husband hasn't thrown me out yet. My friend gave me a sweet black bay mare named C &S Imperial Bittersweet "beauty" for short and I bought a stallion named McCalls Oh My Gosh "redman" for short. Now I have my hands full with new ponies on top of taking care of foals.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 9, 2014)

McCall ponies are really nice! The mare looks to be a nice one too. Hope you post more pictures and information as you go with them!


----------



## Renolizzie (Jun 9, 2014)

So, how tall are they? Do you plan to put them to work driving? Kids pony?

They are very cute.


----------



## chandab (Jun 10, 2014)

No one ever "gives" me anything that nice; pretty mare. Nice stallion too.


----------



## amysue (Jun 10, 2014)

Redman is 39" and Beauty is about 46" tall. I was going to just rent him for the month to breed my McCall mares but when his owner offered him to me outright I couldn't refuse. My friend offered me the mare so she can thin out her herd and get to more shows so ahe soesnt have so many left behind at home to feed while shes away. She is a sweet mare but is high energy and codependent. Shes joined at the hip to my Welsh mare, Ashley so when Ashley comes up from pasture to ride, Beauty HAS to come too. She is learning to lunge without bolting on me but she is happiest just walking, I swear I could walk this pony anywhere and she'd be happy.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice!! Very nice!


----------



## amysue (Jun 13, 2014)

So I bred Redman to my pony mare "pokey" McCalls Pocahontas today. He was a perfect gentleman and had excellent manners. I was very impressed with him. He enjoyed being lunged today and seemed eager to learn. Im looking forward to working with him.


----------

